# [EVDL] Where to find Zivan NG1 Caps?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you, Al. That helps.

The fuses on DigiKey are over $15. I found some on eBay with the same
ratings except for an interrupt rating of 50kA rather than 120kA. I
don't know what the voltages are that this fuse has to withstand but
given that the caps are only rated to 100V is the 120kA rating
necessary or would the 50kA rating be safe enough. The charger charges
a 48V pack and I have had another NG1 put out about 72V max so I'm
sure the DC rating of the fuse isn't being pushed past its limit (its
rated at 500VAC).



> Al Lumas <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I think ELNA discontinued the LP5 but lots of
> > equivalents are available from DigiKey such as
> > this (2000hr life) version from United Chemicon:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,
It's the short circuit current, not the voltage, that matters.
If the short circuit current is less than 50,000 =

amps, then a 50,000 amp rated fuse is OK.

I would consider $15 to be cheap insurance...

Al


At 06:52 PM 11/3/2011, David Nelson wrote:
>Thank you, Al. That helps.
>
>The fuses on DigiKey are over $15. I found some on eBay with the same
>ratings except for an interrupt rating of 50kA rather than 120kA. I
>don't know what the voltages are that this fuse has to withstand but
>given that the caps are only rated to 100V is the 120kA rating
>necessary or would the 50kA rating be safe enough. The charger charges
>a 48V pack and I have had another NG1 put out about 72V max so I'm
>sure the DC rating of the fuse isn't being pushed past its limit (its
>rated at 500VAC).
>
>


> Al Lumas <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > I think ELNA discontinued the LP5 but lots of
> > > equivalents are available from DigiKey such as
> > > this (2000hr life) version from United Chemicon:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for the help, Al. The charger is working great again!

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

